# promised I wouldn't do this!!!



## sally160980 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi All

I hope that you don't mind me jumping in and posting here 

I promised myself I wouldn't do this yet here I am posting !!

I was wondering if anyone could offer any advice, I have a 8 year old daughter who since about 3 has re occurring water infections normally about 2 a year, she woke up last wed really hot and crying saying she had a head ache and that her back was hurting so off we went to the doctors.. we saw the practice nurse who dipped her urine and found blood and protein so prescribed anti b's  this time she also said there were ++++keytones.  She said she wanted Hollie to have a finger prick test - she was sure all was fine but wanted to double check - so off we went to the a different nurse her finger prick test came back as 9 -- I know nothing about diabetes so was not concerned at this point -- then the diabetic nurse came in and explained it should be between 4 and and 5 ideally and Hollie needed to see the doctor.... the doctor said that Hollie could be very poorly and we had to be admitted to hospital.

off we went to hospital in a state of panic!!!  the hospital did a finger prick test which was 6.1 and her urine had no keytones just blood and protein so they discharged us!

I was worried all afternoon by what the doctor had said so rang the nurse at our gp practice -- she later called back and said that the doctor had arranged a glucose intolerance test to be done -- we went to the doctors thursday to have Hollies veins looked at and weighted checked then fasted from 12 that evening and went back to the doctors for 9.20 Friday morn --  They tried to take blood from Hollie who was amazing.... so brave but they struggled and she suddenly went pale and almost past out  the doctor got called and finally got blood from Hollie  she then had 280mls of lucazade and waited 2 hours and had 2nd blood test.  we get the results tomorrow - the doctor says this will give a definite diagnoses...

I know that I should not get ahead of myself but as parents you will all understand that I am...

Hollie does drink a lot and wets the bed all the time - we have finally found that if she ONLY drinks blackcurrent and water and we take her for a wee about midnight we normally only have a wet bed once a week - if she wavers from this drink she wets - she used to wet at least 3 times a night...

she has nights when we take her for a wee and she is drenched in sweat - even though she often takes all her pjs off b4 she goes to sleep.

she is always on the toilet - after her lucazade drink she had at least 5 wee's in the 2 hours.

she often complains that her mouth is itchy especially under her bottom lip..

She will have a wee at home, we will then go to the shops and she will be crying she is bursting for a wee soo bad and she will have another long wee...

the above has always been hollie and after having a bladder scan at around 3 and being told all was fine she just had a small bladder we thought this was causing the problems...

The one thing that makes me think Hollie does not have diabetes is that she is not a tired child in fact the opposite  she is always on the go esp at night -- she has mega mood swings angry shouting to crying to laughing..............


could anyone offer any advice for me?? xxxxx   

My doctor tells me there has to be a reason for her to have a finger prick test of 9 and that they would have exoected it to drop by the time we got to the hospital - so why did they discharge us?

Hollie is very very thin she is getting tall but not putting any weight on -- although she is pale looking other than her water issues she is not poorly and as I said very active?????

please help!!

Love to all you wonderful parents - I have been reading your posts and you are all amazing  xxx


----------



## Robster65 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi Sally. Welcome 

Perfectly natural to be worried and imagine the worst. But the reality is, if it is diabetes, it's pretty simple to live with once you know the dos and don'ts.

I can't really offer any advice on the diagnosis side. It sounds a bit borderline so may be just an infection pushing the blood sugars up. But you did the best thing in going to the GP and getting her checked out.

Her symptoms do sound typical of diabetes but then they might just be symptoms of a urine infection and normal growth spurts. 

I hope they can let you know sooner rather than later. It's the not knowing that drives you potty! 

Rob


----------



## sally160980 (Mar 4, 2012)

thank you for the reply Rob  I think the not knowing is often the worst part !!  im clock watching till doctors app in the morning


----------



## Robster65 (Mar 4, 2012)

One of the problems with finger prick tests is they only give a snapshot and, depending on which doctor you speak to, 9 can be seen as too high for normal or a figure that a non-diabetic can reach on occasion. I think the official diagnosis is for 2 random tests to be above 7ish, which would reduce the risk of misdiagnosis.

If you're in any doubt about the test results and interpretation, come back on there's plenty who have had the same thing done. Some GPs are more cautious than others and some are more clued up.

If she was type 1, her BG would have been well into the teens or 20s so it would seem that she's probably not T1. I would have thought it possible that an infection in her kidneys (which would be treatable by antibiotics I would think), say, might push her BG slightly high on occasion, especially if it's causing her to dehydrate.

But I'm no expert and might well be wrong. 

Did they suggest anything else it could be?

Rob


----------



## margie (Mar 4, 2012)

I hope you get some answers tomorrow Sally.

Ketones are produced when your body burns fats for energy. They are produced in a number of situations. In Diabetes if they are associated with high blood sugars they can be dangerous. Saying that non-diabetics can have ketones when they have not eaten for a long time or when they are losing weight. 

Hope you have some luck at the Drs - and I hope that being able to type and express your conerns has helped you.


----------



## sally160980 (Mar 4, 2012)

thank u
yes it does help talking and typing about it -- I am just not sure what to think

would you say 9 was high ? I know many are in their late teens or 20's

Hollie had eaten about 2 hours b4 - not a massive amount and she had also had a large glass of blackcurrent juice x


----------



## sally160980 (Mar 4, 2012)

they haven't given any other suggestions Rob  Hollie wasn't on her anti bs at the time  but she is now x


----------



## trophywench (Mar 4, 2012)

One thing I haven't a clue about, and that is - whether 9 is considered particularly high for a child of that age?  I mean it is obviously high but I don't know if it might be the equivalent of something in double figures for an adult?

But in any event I shouldn't have thought she would have had ketones had there been no diabetes - unless she hadn't eaten for quite some time prior to the test.

Tomorrow will tell .... I should think the blood test was for HbA1c and that combined with the GTT results should be conclusive one way or t'other.  

Finally - if anyone in your family has to have a blood test again in future, get them to drink plain water immediately before - when I give blood they have a water cooler with 1 pint plastic glasses and they like us to have at least one.   So there's a loo on the same floor, I check in then go to the toilet, then drink my pint.  Works a treat ! - even though I don't enjoy drinking it.

Bon chance!
.


----------



## nitaduck (Mar 12, 2012)

hi sally
not being a dr can't help with diagnosis - but can say when my daughter was diagnosed at 8yrs (she 14yrs now) her bloods were 40.
i can only agree with Rob that if diagnosed with diabetes type 1 it is simple to live with and my daughter adapted quite quickly
good luck
nita


----------

